# Rear Spoiler



## michaelbond7 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Is there a way to have the spoiler automatically close after locking the car?

I sometimes forget to press and hold the button to have it lowered.

Thanks,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry but is not possible! it happened to me many times..the fact is that the rear spoiler has an inviolable electronics (for us) to prevent low stability and Audi's problems (after mk1)..so it has to works how it actually does


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

michaelbond7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there a way to have the spoiler automatically close after locking the car?
> 
> ...


It automatically extends @70mph and retracts below that speed. So theoretically, we can adjust it to extend @ lower speed, say 20mph and by the time you stop the car, it should retract and close. But I haven't found the setting just yet.

I've found the setting however, to manually overdrive that automatic setting, so I can fully open and close the spoiler via the button.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

incorrect, the spoiler goes out at 120 km/h and down at 80 km/h.
you can't override this settings for the car security, Audi blocked this settings since the mk2...


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> incorrect, the spoiler goes out at 120 km/h and down at 80 km/h.
> you can't override this settings for the car security, Audi blocked this settings since the mk2...


so are you saying 70mph is not approx 120kmph ?

I did already.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

112 km/h are not 120!
and you said that it goes down at the same speed but is not true


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> 112 km/h are not 120!
> and you said that it goes down at the same speed but is not true


Should have said around that speed. And i said approx !

Reality is, the speed camera reads @112kmph while my car's VC indicates 120kmph.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Was just to be clear as the manual says..not to correct you!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

michaelbond7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there a way to have the spoiler automatically close after locking the car?
> 
> ...


I think this is a tongue in cheek comment chaps!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

bypassing the original system, is possible...but I don't know if then there'll be some electronic return or any damage..

I did this kind of optional for the mirrors folding in the mk2 the was not even optional..but mirrors are not complicated systems or linked to the electronics car like the spoiler..

anyway, if someone want try, I can send here the cables info!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> michaelbond7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


According to the software of this site where they sell their cable (similar to Ross Tech), the function can be adjustable


Basically, you can put in the speed where the spoiler starts to extend and it would retract below that etc...

Unfortunately dont know anyone using this cable /software to confirm it worked or not, and their software is not compatible with Ross-tech cable so I cant test.

The only option I can find is to disable the speed dependence altogether and I can fully control the spoiler with the button.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

of course the value can be read...but i'm not quite sure it can be changed... it's an important thing!! and I think if something happened, Audi can see this value changed for sure.....anyway, I like these mode of working.. only the auto closure when turn off the car it would be nice!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Just searching to see if there is a way to adjust the speed at which the spoiler raises automatically, I came across this thread.
I find it quite frustrating that it is 76mph & would prefer it to raise at 70mph and if I'm honest for no other reason than it is a bit of a novelty and I get a few admiring glances when it raises. Is it possible to change this at an Audi centre?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Why not just raise it with the button yourself?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Obviously that is an option but it's one more thing to concentrate on when it should be automatic.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

So, I looked on pistonheads & a few other places and it appears I am not the only one wanting to adjust the rise/fall speed. It would appear it cannot be coded to do so & is regarded by some as either dangerous affecting vehicle handling or fuel inefficient?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

If you're going over 76 then you're not after fuel efficiency :roll:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> If you're going over 76 then you're not after fuel efficiency :roll:


If raised too early or staying up for too long I believe they meant?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Matrix said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going over 76 then you're not after fuel efficiency :roll:
> ...


Ooh errrr! Are we still talking about the spoiler here?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > Waitwhat93 said:
> ...


And there it is :mrgreen:


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm not sure there is a reason as such why you can't change the coding for the rear spoiler, I mean if it was due to the reasons stated above they wouldn't have given you a button on the dash to manually raise the spoiler. I just think the spoiler speed has been coded at a different level, which vcds and the like cannot access, just like you can code the wing mirror to dip on reverse, but you cannot change the speed it resets itself when you drive off.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Right..rear spoiler doesn't have an easy access because is for safety..ok it's not a miracle but Audi, after the mk1, has added it and If it doesn't work, on the manual is suggested to drive under a determinate speed and so Audi hasn't any responsibilities if you crash the car over that speed..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

So if you manually raise it, lock the car, it stays up. When you restart the car it goes down? Is that right? I like it and I'm happy for it to stay up.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes it remains up until, after you started the car, reach about 15 km/h, then it goes down


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Yes it remains up until, after you started the car, reach about 15 km/h, then it goes down


It does indeed, then I press the button for it to go up again!!! I much prefer the look of the back with the spoiler raised.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

A straw poll of Pics people have uploaded, seems like most prefer the spoiler up look, fixed RS spoiler looks cool. But I just wish I could chose to leave the spoiler up.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You should save it for those occasions when you want to show that Corsa sitting on your bumper a clean pair of heals. Raise the spoiler and hit the loud pedal for best effect.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> You should save it for those occasions when you want to show that Corsa sitting on your bumper a clean pair of heals. Raise the spoiler and hit the loud pedal for best effect.


+1


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

4433allanr said:


> A straw poll of Pics people have uploaded, seems like most prefer the spoiler up look, fixed RS spoiler looks cool. But I just wish I could chose to leave the spoiler up.


I actually prefer it down. Makes me chuckle when I see people pottering around with it raised - what are they trying to say? 
I ordered my mk2 TT RS without the fixed spoiler, as I didn't like it. If I buy the mk3 RS, I'll do the same. Quite a relief actually to see you can option the fixed spoiler off the car. Phew.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Each to their own. I just think the profile looks better with it up. I'm not trying to convince anyone my 1.8 is any sportier than it is.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Each to their own. I just think the profile looks better with it up. I'm not trying to convince anyone my 1.8 is any sportier than it is.


I also prefer mine up and if I remember I put it up as soon as I'm in the car, not trying to suggest anything other than I think it looks better up. I'd love a "permanently up" feature.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine is permanently up, until the TT safety first software takes over and puts it down again, even though the whole point of it is improve safety by being up!!!


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> Mine is permanently up, until the TT safety first software takes over and puts it down again, even though the whole point of it is improve safety by being up!!!


Err safety for having a spoiler up below 60, pull the other one.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I doubt it make a jot of difference up or down at sensible/legal speeds. I just want it to stay up!!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The way to have it permanently up is to manually raise it, remove cover inside the boot, unplug the motor, code out the spoiler with vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If they did a fixed spoiler option for the more lowly variants I would have had it like a shot. Looks much nicer imo.


----------

